# OPERATING SYSTEM NOT FOUND



## Vino fino (Apr 7, 2011)

Have an Acer Aspire 5735. Unit will not boot and I get a black screen with copyright notices and the following
PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting PXE ROM.
Operating System Not Found
Rebooted and took F2 set up option when appeared. Reset to Standard Default with same result.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

can you boot in safe mode


----------



## r_k (Apr 7, 2011)

enter into the bios and check if the hard disk is available...


----------



## konefsta (Apr 7, 2011)

do you have any network cables or usb devices plugged in during boot?


----------



## Vino fino (Apr 7, 2011)

NONE ATTACHED


----------



## Vino fino (Apr 7, 2011)

In the set up utility looking at the information page it says none under both IDE0 model name and serial number. I don't get an option to boot in safe mode during the process it just goes to the messages I indicated earlier.


----------



## konefsta (Apr 7, 2011)

im not sure but i think you may have a partition problem . i am looking for a free partition program to see if thats the problem .


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Open the back of your laptop and check your SATA cable hasn't came loose form your hard drive.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would reseat the hard drive. Pull it out and put it back in, then run diagnostics on the hard drive 

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

See this for how to make a bootable cd


----------



## konefsta (Apr 7, 2011)

go to control panel - administrative tools -computer management - disk management 

there are your hard drives and the partitions . check if all the partition are healthy and activated .


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Duplicate threads merged in chronological order, so replies may appear unrelated to prior post.

Please refrain from creating another thread - reply to this thread only.

Thank you. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Vino fino (Apr 7, 2011)

Since the computer won't boot how may access this?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I suggest that you follow *Old Rich*'s advice.



Old Rich said:


> I would reseat the hard drive. Pull it out and put it back in, then run diagnostics on the hard drive
> 
> Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.
> 
> See this for how to make a bootable cd


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

konefsta said:


> go to control panel - administrative tools -computer management - disk management
> 
> there are your hard drives and the partitions . check if all the partition are healthy and activated .



If the system cant boot ?,how are you going to achieve the above,^ to control panel - administrative tools -computer management - disk management


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Stick with Old Rich,you may also want to try this,


This issue is often caused by either an incorrect setting inCMOS Setup or a bad boot device, such as a bad hard disk drive.

Verify your boot options are properly set in CMOS setup. Set the CD or disc drive as your first boot device and then hard drive as the second boot device.
If your CMOS Setup has an option to boot from the LAN disable this option. make sure to save and reboot the computer.


----------



## konefsta (Apr 7, 2011)

what about safe mode ? can you boot in safe mode ?


----------



## Vino fino (Apr 7, 2011)

So I have done step 1 form old Rich and pulled and reseated the harddrive. It's a Western Digital Blue Scorpio model WE2500BEVT-222CTD. Which diagnostic program do you recommend?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The one for Western Digital Drives


----------



## Vino fino (Apr 7, 2011)

There are several WD listings on the page you linked.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Pick the first one . .


----------



## Vino fino (Apr 7, 2011)

I have run a repair program from a bootable CD and I get a run of test results. After the "Disk metadata test" time 24336 ms results 0x0 it then says "Root Cause Found:
MBR is corrupt 
Meta Data Repair 
Result failed Error code 0x57"


----------



## konefsta (Apr 7, 2011)

Mbr is corrupt , right... 
I heard this before and the repair has to be done with instalation cd of windows . I think you have to boot from the windows installation cd, and there is somewhere the repair console and a command called fix mbr .

I have never done this before , but im sure someone here will know more details about this and can guide you better, but thats the idea for the repair i think.


----------



## Vino fino (Apr 7, 2011)

That is essentially what the repair CD I ran is. It has the software load and the repair programs which I ran. It indicated it could not repair the disk automatically. The Restore program would not
not function either. The results of the restore attempt were listed in the previous post.
The hard drive manufacturers (Western Digital) diagnosis program would not work giving the message "NO WESTERN DIGITAL DRIVES FOUND" "NON WD DRIVE ERROR CODE 201".
As stated earlier I had pulled and reseated the drive per Old Rich's recommendation and written down the make, model and serial number so it is in fact the right manufacturer and the program is DLGDIAG 5.0 and according to the notes accompanying it works with Windows Vista and appears to be the right program.
So what next?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If the Western Digital diagnostics would not recxognize the drive, I would assume it has failed and replace it


----------



## Jessopher (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm having the same exact problem. Nothing can be done, because the system won't even boot into safe mode.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> If the Western Digital diagnostics would not recognize the drive, I would assume it has failed and replace it


----------



## Vino fino (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I got the replacement drive finally but I need to do a clean install of Windows Vista 64 bit. I thought I could do that from the repair disk I downloaded because it had an install Vista option but it can't find a .wim file right after it asks for the product key gives and error code of 0x80070002 so no go. Something else I can do besides get disks from the manufacturer which takes some shipping time and I have lost more of that than I can afford already.


----------

